# POSTPONED        7th ANNUAL SPRING TREXLERTOWN SWAP MEET



## sm2501 (Apr 1, 2020)

POSTPONED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE.



Location: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertown / Breinigsville, PA 18031

Dates:  June 12 to June 14, 2020

Gates open at 4:00 PM on Friday June 12th.

Cost are $40.00 per day or $100.00 for all 3 days.

The rules are simple.

1. PARK WHERE YOU LIKE AS ALWAYS IN DESIGNATED AREA.
2.  DON'T TEAR UP THE FIRE DEPARTMENT FIELD.
3. IF YOU BRING IT TO THE SWAP MEET YOU TAKE IT HOME WITH YOU.
4.  ACT RESPONSIBLE.

Show up anytime you want after 4:00pm Friday June 12, 2020 park in designated area.

The meet runs 24 hours a day and ends on Sunday June 14, 2020 at 11:00 am.

Please respect the Fire Departments property and wishes and be off the property Sunday June 14, 2020 at 12:00 pm.

If you brought it with you take home with you.

Please call Joe Rapoza with questions and concerns 508-558-5129

Thank you very much see you at swap meet.


----------



## smithvillejim (Apr 9, 2020)

Wonder of wonders! I think this site is working for me!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 15, 2020)

Even though some states are still going to be under quarantine- I assume TTown is still going to happen. Any updates on if the Firedepartment is going to let us hold the event?


----------



## John G04 (May 18, 2020)

@jrapoza is the show still on as of now?


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 19, 2020)

John G04 said:


> @jrapoza is the show still on as of now?



I spoke to joe yesterday and it is. Subject to change if PA forbids it


----------



## jrapoza (May 26, 2020)

John G04 said:


> @jrapoza is the show still on as of now?



It is.  They are permitting Carlisle which is a lot larger event.  If anything changes I will post it immediately. 

Thank you, Joe


----------



## Tim s (May 31, 2020)

Trexlertown is one of the best bicycle events of the year. Maybe I will find my 1960 birth year/month/day bike on my birthday which happens to be the Sat. of the swap. Look forward to seeing everyone there. Tim


----------



## jrapoza (Jun 3, 2020)

The Trexlertown swap meet has been postponed until further notice.   I will post the date of the next meet ASAP.    

Thank you everyone.


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear this. Was planning on going.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 4, 2020)

What Happened?


----------



## my560sec (Jun 4, 2020)

John, I Heard the Fire Department shut this event down...


----------



## John G04 (Jun 4, 2020)

Wish i had a big yard, could switch the location. Seems the fire department is not being to kind to the swap lately..


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 4, 2020)

Bummer... This covid thing really sucks

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilchik17750 (Jun 14, 2020)

I am getting questions Joe. Is there going to be a FALL TREXLERTOWN SHOW?


----------



## morton (Jun 15, 2020)

lilchik17750 said:


> I am getting questions Joe. Is there going to be a FALL TREXLERTOWN SHOW?




i sure hope so


----------



## John G04 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hopefully we’ll get a July swap and then a fall swap! This covid crap is getting old


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 11, 2020)

Thank you governor Wolfie


----------

